# My 33g Long :D



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I actually set this tank up back in December, but I never actually got a chance to post up pictures of how I set it up and whatnot. Here's a few that I have on my laptop, I'll be sure to take more when I get home for Summer break. Enjoy!


Center View:










Left View:










Right View:










Hi-Finned Plecostomus showing off his dorsal:










Albino Paradise:










Snowball Plecostomus:


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

I love the Snowball... Couldn't tell you why though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whats the substrate? Its pretty.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

narizina: Hahaha yeah I love the little guy, he's about an inch and a half but hides about 99% of the time =//. Still, his coloration is incredible.

emc7: I'm pretty sure I just bought it as black sand from my LFS, I'm not exactly sure if it was from a specific location, but I can find out. It looks really nice, and the fish I have in it really color up well over it.

Any ideas on what other tetra I should go with for this tank? I was thinking Harlequins to continue with the same type of coloration.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, love the substrate and plants! Also think the paradise looks very nice too even though they have never really attracted me. Great tank!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Watch that paradise, they can be uber aggressive


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Are the two Plecos and the Paradise the only fish you have in there?

Also, I would be careful adding fish as small as Harlequins to the tank with the Paradise in there. They could be eaten, as they are mouth-sized for your albino. I know you were going for a color scheme, but a larger Tetra - like a Congo (2.5 in.), Black Skirt (2.4), Buenos Aires (2.5), or Red Tail (2.5) - might be a better choice.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

NatBarry: Thanks for the comment!

Tallonnebball: Yeah I've seen it happen before, I'm keeping them with quick fish so he doesn't have a chance at touching them. Worse comes to worse, I'll move him to my 38g.

narzina: I have 7 Brilliant Rasboras as well who school together nicely. I think I'll go with Congos or Black Skirts instead then, since they're larger and more hardy. Thanks for the input =P.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

And the Paradise leaves them alone? Nice.

Ah, I was hoping you'd pick Congos. They have beautiful coloring.

No problem. Good luck!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah congos actually look better if your lighting ins't all that bright because they actually show off their colors better.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

You think the paradise would bother the Congos? They're pretty hardy themselves so I'm guessing they wont bother them as much.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd imagine they would be quicker too..


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

narizina said:


> I love the Snowball... Couldn't tell you why though.


LOL i know why!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Eluviet said:


> LOL i know why!


Hahaha, I remember seeing him at my LFS and being like "WHOA, what kind of pleco is that?" since I've never really seen them in real life. A little pricey, but he's really cool to look it if you ever see him come out of hiding.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, now I'm curious... Why?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

dude! that fish looks like one big fat juju! i mean LOOK AT IT!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Eluviet said:


> dude! that fish looks like one big fat juju! i mean LOOK AT IT!


Lol, what? A little confused


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a quick question and I know this shouldn't be discussed within the aquarium photos forum, but theres an annoying looking algae that keeps spreading all over my 33g, it looks like hair and its a dark shade of green. Any idea what kind of algae it is or how to get rid of it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

upload a pic?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Chaos553 said:


> I have a quick question and I know this shouldn't be discussed within the aquarium photos forum, but theres an annoying looking algae that keeps spreading all over my 33g, it looks like hair and its a dark shade of green. Any idea what kind of algae it is or how to get rid of it?


If you start a new thread for this, you will likely get more help.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm probably going to, I've just been really busy so I haven't been able to take a picture yet. Hopefully I'll have it up sometime later.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I posted a new thread here regarding that stuff:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/28181-my-33g-long-d.html


----------

